# 4mm slots



## Narmai (Jan 11, 2010)

Okay, this is the case (I hope you understand what I mean because I'm Dutch and I don't know much woodworking jargon in english):

I'm making a cabinet to store my ribbons in. I've come up with a way to hang them between two sticks which are adjustable. So I've got 34 pieces of wood of 1cm by 14cm, 6mm thick and they all need to get 16 slots each of 4 mm. I have a handheld woodworking tool, a Dremel, but I'm not in the mood to mill (is that the right word?) 544 slots by hand with a tiny tool. Can anyone help me? Any ideas on how to get this done without spending a fortune on equipment?


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Ribbons? For the hair or printing ribbons?
johnep


----------



## Narmai (Jan 11, 2010)

Ribbons for everything... decorating, making jewellery, wrapping gifts etc.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Is the handheld Dremel the only power tool you have?

I would do what you want to do with a router mounted in a router table. Or lacking that a table saw. It would be rather expensive to buy either of those just to make your slots.

Do you have any type of commercial hobby shop in town that rents out tools? Or that would do the job fo a fee?

George


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Can you saw the slots?*

Maybe 2 hacksaw blades side by side will make the 4mm widths? Some combination like that might work. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## Narmai (Jan 11, 2010)

We don't have a shop like that in town, but an hour-drive away there's a place I can try. They mostly do big stuff, so I don't know if they can help me. It's definitely a good idea, I didn't even think of letting someone else do it for me ;-)


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

Could you post a picture of what you need done?

Just a simple drawing?

Are you in Holland? I have a good friend there, he is an engineer,
he drives a train! He thinks he is a pilot, but I have grave questions
about this!:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## wseand40 (Jan 24, 2010)

*A suggestion*

If all the slots are in the same place on each of them I would clamp as many as you can together so that you can do more at one time. The dremel has attachments that can make the job easier. I know one model has a multi-saw attachment for it, i believe it is a 400 series. Look into different attachment and stacking the material so it can done faster.


----------



## jlord (Feb 1, 2010)

Would just using peg board work for you?


----------



## Narmai (Jan 11, 2010)

That's actually a good idea! I'll see what I can find


----------

